# Wheel wax/ protection



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Just had my wheels refurbed at Audi. Can anyone recommend a coating or wax to protect them and make them easy to clean?

Jenny
x


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Chemical Guys Wheel Guard. Rub on, buff off, jet wash clean.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Chemical Guys Wheel Guard. Rub on, buff off, jet wash clean.


Thank you. Will try that

Jenny 
x


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi jenny ,another is this awesome stuff, smells lovely to

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Poorboys-Worl ... _870wt_690

nick.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

nicksttv6 said:


> hi jenny ,another is this awesome stuff, smells lovely to
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Poorboys-Worl ... _870wt_690
> 
> nick.


Sounds good


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

I use that, a fantastic product.

Auto Vision Detailing
Leeds/Bradford area
[email protected]


----------

